# My combined musk turtle and tortoise table



## johnschmidt (Sep 21, 2012)

Id like to share some pics of my DIY project consisting of a tortoise table with a low aquarium on top to accommodate my small musk turtles.

Since I live in a small appartement, this solution fitted me well.
The lower tortoise table is a bit small for adult russian tortoises and its main purpose is to house a few hatchlings expected in a few months (hopefully).

Ive decorated the aquarium in a paludarium style with an elevated "river bank". The plants are not yet settled, but hopefully they will create a natural theme in the future.
Let me know what you think !


----------



## kathyth (Sep 21, 2012)

That is beautiful!
If i was a musk, i would want to live there.
Very natural


----------



## Julius25 (Sep 21, 2012)

really nice !!! totaly looks like a part of nature.
Congrats


----------



## BowandWalter (Sep 21, 2012)

You could sell those! Wholly cow, I could never make something that awesome!


----------



## ShadowRancher (Sep 21, 2012)

That is really cool! I just showed it to my turtle and he's jealous ( so thanks for that, now he'll be demanding a new house  )


----------



## johnschmidt (Sep 21, 2012)

wow ,, that is so nice to hear! Thank you all 

Here are some more photos


----------



## BowandWalter (Sep 21, 2012)

All this jealousy is turning my eyes green...


----------



## Carol S (Sep 21, 2012)

Very beautiful.


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 21, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## LuckysGirl007 (Sep 22, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 22, 2012)

That's VERY nicely done...agree with BowandWalter, that you could sell those!

There's a local husband-and-wife team that sell aquariums/terrariums like that, mostly to doctor's and lawyer's offices, I think, for SERIOUS $$$...


----------



## BowandWalter (Sep 22, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> That's VERY nicely done...agree with BowandWalter, that you could sell those!
> 
> There's a local husband-and-wife team that sell aquariums/terrariums like that, mostly to doctor's and lawyer's offices, I think, for SERIOUS $$$...



I would buy one, but then I'd need to buy some turtles.


----------



## Moozillion (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh, my- that looks WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 22, 2012)

I love it.. it's unique!


----------



## johnschmidt (Sep 23, 2012)

oh thank you all !  ItÂ´s a really simple construction, very simple to make. I planned to use some kind of drawer first, but i couldnt find any that had the proportions that i wanted, so i decided to just build a simple framework of square boards and strengthen the top to hold the weight of the aquarium. I used the google SketchUp software to make the blueprint and then I build it in my livingroom. I really like low aquariums with a view from the top. Plants always turn their best side towards the top


----------



## mctlong (Sep 23, 2012)

Very pretty.


----------



## johnschmidt (Jan 4, 2013)

Ive just completed a quick clip of the tank. The quality aint the best but its watchable imo


http://youtu.be/gu8SLqryWXI


----------



## Thalatte (Jan 4, 2013)

I read your title and was very curious and outraged that you were putting a musk turtle with a tortoise...then I saw the pictures and am now outraged that its soo pretty and I don't have a mini marsh/island in my living room.
I don't suppose you could do a video on how you set up the aquarium part? I don't have water turtles anymore but mu toads would love something like that! 
Or better yet wanna mail me one? Then I don't have to do the work!


----------



## johnschmidt (Jan 4, 2013)

Thalatte said:


> I read your title and was very curious and outraged that you were putting a musk turtle with a tortoise...then I saw the pictures and am now outraged that its soo pretty and I don't have a mini marsh/island in my living room.
> I don't suppose you could do a video on how you set up the aquarium part? I don't have water turtles anymore but mu toads would love something like that!
> Or better yet wanna mail me one? Then I don't have to do the work!



Haha ! ye,, i see what you mean,, id be too 

The tank setup is quite simple. Unfortunately I dont have any photos of the process of building.

Even if im very satisfied with it, I must admit that I was very inspired by another setup a found some years ago.
This guy has made a paludarium that won a prize in the AGA aquascape contest and its just beautiful. 





On his website he has a few detailed pictures of how he buildt it. Check it out ! http://zooistaba.id.lv/en


----------



## Richsandwich (Jan 4, 2013)

That looks awesome I'm very jealous. Except for the fact my musk turtles would climb right out of that and run away  they love climbing things there not suppose to


----------



## morloch (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautiful!! Is there a filter running on the aquarium?


----------



## johnschmidt (Jan 4, 2013)

morloch said:


> Beautiful!! Is there a filter running on the aquarium?



Thanks! yes, the land part consist of filter filter material beneath a layer of soil, and beneath that it is the tube to an external filter. 
The waterfall is also driven by a separate smaller external filter.
The total filtration system is a bit overkill for a tank of this size.


----------



## wellington (Jan 4, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. I work in an aquarium store. We could lease/sell those like crazy. You should try to figure out a way to sell as it put together kit or something. I would kill to be able to have the room for that. Hmmm, maybe my 100 gallon marine tank need ps a make over Great job, you should be very proud.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Jan 5, 2013)

Your paludarium is truly beautiful. I try to open the link you provide, but it can't be opened.

Please share how you prepare the paludarium if you happen to record it. I'd like to make it someday


----------



## johnschmidt (Jan 5, 2013)

wellington said:


> Absolutely beautiful. I work in an aquarium store. We could lease/sell those like crazy. You should try to figure out a way to sell as it put together kit or something. I would kill to be able to have the room for that. Hmmm, maybe my 100 gallon marine tank need ps a make over Great job, you should be very proud.



Thank you! so nice to hear  

Im sitting here, looking at it and wondering if its possible to break it down into sellable parts,, and it might be, but i think the arrangement is abit to complex. The goal for me (and most people) is to create a natural look, and no stone or root look the same as another. So it might be difficult to create a uniform product. 

Its an interesting thought though  
And a paludarium design on a marine tank,,, that would be very interesting to see  good luck




Yellow Turtle said:


> Your paludarium is truly beautiful. I try to open the link you provide, but it can't be opened.
> 
> Please share how you prepare the paludarium if you happen to record it. I'd like to make it someday



Thank you ! 

Im not sure what link you tried to open, but it might have been this one http://zooistaba.id.lv/en

If you cant open it, here is a link to the aquascape contest entry of the same project.

Its the project which Ive found to be the most inspirational.

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2011/show332.html

Unfortunately I didnt record much of my project in the making, but the guy behind the paludarium which inspired me did. Check out his website!


----------



## lori12386 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thats awesome! Im jealous!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jan 5, 2013)

I am so happy for you that your brain works in a way that opens creativity such as that! Nourish that, there are many people that can't see past gravel and plastic,


----------



## Baoh (Jan 5, 2013)

Gorgeous work. You should be very proud.

What is the plant climbing the wall? A creeping fig?


----------



## morloch (Jan 5, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## TortoiseWorld (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice job, but for that size tortoise this enclosure would only be a holding or temporary enclosure. A tortoise that size needs more space to walk around and climb. This size could work for a few baby tortoises, with modifications. Your enclosure has a great design and nice details like I love the basking light and shelf for plants and containers.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Jan 5, 2013)

johnschmidt said:


> Thank you !
> 
> Im not sure what link you tried to open, but it might have been this one http://zooistaba.id.lv/en
> 
> ...



Thank you for the link. Looks complicated to me 

I might need to google the simpler one


----------



## johnschmidt (Jan 6, 2013)

papayapa said:


> Nice job, but for that size tortoise this enclosure would only be a holding or temporary enclosure. A tortoise that size needs more space to walk around and climb. This size could work for a few baby tortoises, with modifications. Your enclosure has a great design and nice details like I love the basking light and shelf for plants and containers.



Thank you 

Normally i keep the tortoises outside on my balcony where they spend most of the year. When the temperature drops I keep them in this one, unless they are hibernating, then i use a combined hibernator/incubator thingy i bought a few years ago.

Latest pics!







Yellow Turtle said:


> johnschmidt said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you !
> ...



hehe,, ye i thought so too,, but then i found out that the complexity comes with time, and is mostly due to the plants growing and adapting.

The most important thing, and not very hard, is to build a simple and good foundation with rocks and roots,, It doesnt have to look very natural in the beginning. And another thing,, almost everything can be hidden by mosses


----------



## Baoh (Jan 6, 2013)

What is the plant that is growing along/on the wall?


----------



## johnschmidt (Jan 6, 2013)

Baoh said:


> What is the plant that is growing along/on the wall?



Its a variegated Creeping Fig

Very easy to take cuttings and just stick in the moist soil. 
The ones groing on the wall are actually just rooted in the moss groing on the cork bark background.


----------



## Baoh (Jan 6, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

